# PC 7519 Soft start removal for external speed control



## boomer7 (Sep 20, 2009)

I recently bought a PC 7519, it is a single speed 3-1/4hp. i looked into buying an external speed control from MLCS but it said it is not compatable with soft start technology. i did a little research and found that the soft start and speed switch mess with each other and indeed are not compatable. However if you remove the soft start and strait line the switch with the motor for a "hard" start, then you can use an external speed control. Has anyone heard of this or done this before? It does not sound very hard but having some input from someones experience would be helpful. Thank you. 


also, i will post pics of what i do for someone else to reference in the future.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

I did it to mine to use an external speed control. Be careful though cause I burned up a 15 amp speed control and am now using a variac which is a variable transformer.


----------



## boomer7 (Sep 20, 2009)

The one at MLCS is a 20 amp so i think it should be ok. What model number variac variable transformer do you use?


----------



## boomer7 (Sep 20, 2009)

well i couldnt wait so i burned alittle mid-night oil and went to work on the soft start. from another blog i found that the SS is located between the wire that goes from the on/off swich and the motor. all you have to do is cut the wire that connects it, remove it, and splice them back together. so i first took the top off and did not see how to get down to the SS. So then i took the whole assemble off the housing and got a good look at what was inside there. after i looked i could not find the SS just a black wire with tape on it, frustrated i decided to take the tape off and to my suprise found that the previos owner had already done the work, see pic. Now i will just need to order a 20 amp speed control and mount this puppy into a table. Not to bad for a 25$ router.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

mwatso18 said:


> The one at MLCS is a 20 amp so i think it should be ok. What model number variac variable transformer do you use?


Here is a oicture of the variac. It came out of a ventilation system for an intensive care unit that I had demo'd out about 14 years ago. It works very well and barely gets warm while using it. I still need to mount it permanently on my router extention on my table saw.


----------

